# Haired sheep and 4-h



## Anne2003 (Apr 5, 2018)

Any one participant in 4-h with haired sheep?
I’m unable to find rules regulation on haired sheep or class.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 5, 2018)

Depends on your county.... everyone is different


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 6, 2018)

@promiseacres is correct. Each county and state vary greatly. Your best bet would be to contact your county extension office and ask questions or get in contact with the sheep superintendent for your county. Either should be able to answer your questions and provide a wealth of knowledge about that species in general. Best of luck! 4-H was one of my favorite childhood/teenage memories, how I met DH, and something that we are still very involved in!


----------

